# "Chemo is useless as a Cancer cure"



## King Silk

Read my post in the Lounge.........


----------



## King Silk

*"Take plenty of Vitamin C" said Prof Linus Pauling*



King Silk said:


> Read my post in the Lounge.........


The Critical Role Of Vitamin C

Much of the significant research on Vitamin C was done by two time Nobel Prize winner Linus Pauling who is considered one of the 20 greatest scientists of all time and the greatest chemist of all time. He is also considered to be the second greatest scientist of the 20th century after Albert Einstein. The only animals on the planet without the ability to produce Vitamin C in their bodies are Human Beings, monkeys, apes, and the bat. When an animal becomes sick, the levels of Vitamin C automatically rise in it's body, as a way to recuperate from illness.

Animals don't get heart attacks. Pauling and others attributed this to the protective effects of Vitamin C. Pauling, in fact, described this inability of Human Beings to manufacture Vitamin C in their bodies as a genetic abnormality. Pauling believed in saturating the body on a daily basis with Vitamin C. The way this is accomplished is by taking increasingly larger doses of Vitamin C until diarrhea occurs and then cutting back a little until it stops. For most people this point is reached around 10 grams daily. 

The best form of Vitamin C is from a natural source. I use a brand made from beets or the cassava plant. It is further beneficial in that Vitamin C is cut with minerals such as Magnesium, Potassium, and Calcium. This combination sometimes goes by the commercial name Esterfied Vitamin C. These minerals slow down the absorption of Vitamin C into the body and enhance it's effectiveness.

Pauling created a lot of controversy by proposing that large doses of Vitamin C along with other key nutrients can dramatically enhance survival time among cancer patients as an adjunct to standard cancer treatments (secondary therapy).. His studies with Dr. Abraham Hoffer are well documented in his book, CANCER AND VITAMIN C. Vitamin C has the added advantage of converting in the the body to hydrogen peroxide, a documented anticarcinogen. Pauling was fair in his evaluation of the cancer establishment. He said he favored low dose radiation in combination with vitamin C and other natural products because radiation forms a scab around the cancer and vitamin C and other natural products help with the scabbing process. 

The National Cancer Institute in 1997 reversed its 50 year opposition to nutritional therapies and now endorses them as a secondary cancer treatment. Pauling recommended that all cancer patients take 10 grams a day of Vitamin C, 3 grams of niacinimide, 20,000 IU of beta-carotene, 400 IU of vitamin E, 400 mcg of selenium, and a high potency multiple vitamin without iron. (iron promotes cancer growth.) The diets with the highest level of scientific study behind them for cancer are the Joanna Budwig diet and the Macrobiotic diet. 

*I interviewed Prof Pauling on his 90th birthday.

"What do you now say to you critics Professor?" I asked.
"Nothing" he replied quietly.
"Nothing. Why nothing?" I said politely.
" 'Cos they are all dead" he smiled........
*
(He lived to 93)


----------



## KhwaamLap

Have you ever notice when you go to a clinic in Thailand and you need tablets, they always add Vitamin C to the list (little orange pills). I always thought it was just to boost the bill, but maybe there is something in it


----------



## witfalait

King Silk said:


> The Critical Role Of Vitamin C
> 
> Much of the significant research on Vitamin C was done by two time Nobel Prize winner Linus Pauling who is considered one of the 20 greatest scientists of all time and the greatest chemist of all time. He is also considered to be the second greatest scientist of the 20th century after Albert Einstein. The only animals on the planet without the ability to produce Vitamin C in their bodies are Human Beings, monkeys, apes, and the bat. When an animal becomes sick, the levels of Vitamin C automatically rise in it's body, as a way to recuperate from illness.
> 
> Animals don't get heart attacks. Pauling and others attributed this to the protective effects of Vitamin C. Pauling, in fact, described this inability of Human Beings to manufacture Vitamin C in their bodies as a genetic abnormality. Pauling believed in saturating the body on a daily basis with Vitamin C. The way this is accomplished is by taking increasingly larger doses of Vitamin C until diarrhea occurs and then cutting back a little until it stops. For most people this point is reached around 10 grams daily.
> 
> The best form of Vitamin C is from a natural source. I use a brand made from beets or the cassava plant. It is further beneficial in that Vitamin C is cut with minerals such as Magnesium, Potassium, and Calcium. This combination sometimes goes by the commercial name Esterfied Vitamin C. These minerals slow down the absorption of Vitamin C into the body and enhance it's effectiveness.
> 
> Pauling created a lot of controversy by proposing that large doses of Vitamin C along with other key nutrients can dramatically enhance survival time among cancer patients as an adjunct to standard cancer treatments (secondary therapy).. His studies with Dr. Abraham Hoffer are well documented in his book, CANCER AND VITAMIN C. Vitamin C has the added advantage of converting in the the body to hydrogen peroxide, a documented anticarcinogen. Pauling was fair in his evaluation of the cancer establishment. He said he favored low dose radiation in combination with vitamin C and other natural products because radiation forms a scab around the cancer and vitamin C and other natural products help with the scabbing process.
> 
> The National Cancer Institute in 1997 reversed its 50 year opposition to nutritional therapies and now endorses them as a secondary cancer treatment. Pauling recommended that all cancer patients take 10 grams a day of Vitamin C, 3 grams of niacinimide, 20,000 IU of beta-carotene, 400 IU of vitamin E, 400 mcg of selenium, and a high potency multiple vitamin without iron. (iron promotes cancer growth.) The diets with the highest level of scientific study behind them for cancer are the Joanna Budwig diet and the Macrobiotic diet.
> 
> *I interviewed Prof Pauling on his 90th birthday.
> 
> "What do you now say to you critics Professor?" I asked.
> "Nothing" he replied quietly.
> "Nothing. Why nothing?" I said politely.
> " 'Cos they are all dead" he smiled........
> *
> (He lived to 93)



Good heavens sport, you actually spoke to the exalted one, aka Pauling? I fall at your feet totally awestruck. When I was at uni in the 60s and struggling to pass chemistry, he was numero uno with so many of us.

You know of course many were sceptical of his pronouncements on Vit C. Are you also aware that, even as we speak, a medical research team in New Zealand is domonstrating the mechanism whereby Vit C inhibits cancer? Actually, it seems that adequate Vit C allows the cancer cells to die naturally, just like non-cancerous cells.

Alas, I have not been studying medical journals, though I am sure I would be a better person for it. I downloaded a report in a Science Show mp3 podcast from the ABC in good old Oz. If you have 10 minutes to check it out, I recommend it.


----------



## King Silk

Aw get up Witty old bean......fed-up with peeps grovelling at my feet. 

I have taken 1000mg of Vit C. For as long as I can remember. Sadly, my last PSA was 35!
So maybe the old Prostate is Cancerous? They didn't find it when I had a Biopsy a few months ago. But they could have missed it, no?

Still taking the Vit C and lots of Green Tea and Pomegranate Juice. Both are supposed to retard the growth of Cancer. 

Incidentally, the best Vit C to take is the one that's SLOW RELEASE, and containing BIOFLAVINOIDS . They help absorption apparently.


----------



## King Silk

Just in case you do not already know the following.

Scurvy was a deadly disease that killed sailors of old when they were at Sea for ages without fresh provisions. Then one day a British Ship with a cargo of Limes found that if they had just one Lime a day they didn't get the dreaded 'lurgy'!
From then on The Admiralty made all ships carry citrus fruits like limes and the Brits were called 'Limeeeees' by their peers. Vitamin C was unknown then of course.
The medical profession since then has said that supplementation of Vit C was not needed as modern diets are full of the stuff. WRONG!
The immune system uses lots of Vit C when fighting disease, and if in the heat of battle it runs short, it loses.......
For this and other reasons I won't bore you with, you need at least 1g of Vitamin C every day after meals. Preferably Slow Release and with Bioflavinoids which helps absorption.
True you lose a lot when you urinate. That's why you must keep topping it up!!!

Doctors know almost nothing about the need for Vitamin Supplements. Why should they? They belong to a system that says "Get sick. Then come to see us with your cheque book". 

In China long ago the 'Bare foot Doctors' walked from village to village. They got paid to keep people healthy with Herbs and Acupuncture. When their patients got sick. They didn't get paid any more! THAT'S the way it should be today........agreed?


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> Doctors know almost nothing about the need for Vitamin Supplements. Why should they? They belong to a system that says "Get sick. Then come to see us with your cheque book".
> 
> In China long ago the 'Bare foot Doctors' walked from village to village. They got paid to keep people healthy with Herbs and Acupuncture. When their patients got sick. They didn't get paid any more! THAT'S the way it should be today........agreed?


Prevention rather than cure - that's something that would put a lot of people out of a job, hence the huge resistance to and scepticism about 'alternative medicine'. Pharmaceutical company dividends would plummet, shares in private hospitals... it's all big business.

Trouble is there are lot of charlatans in alternative medicine, so to some extent the establishment is right. 

But it's pretty obvious that if people were encouraged to look after themselves, diet, exercise, regular massages , national health systems would save billions longer term.


----------



## King Silk

No Charlatans in the Medical profession S2 ?
You have let a protected life obviously........

Go to one of the big Private Hospitals in Thailand and see if your not in the hands of money grabbing charlatans.

One wanted to cut my balls off. 25000bht for the op. Then a pill a day (for life) costing 250bht each and every three months a jab costing 30000bht. Another top Urologist in a different Hospital said "rubbish"! The few pills he prescribed did the trick. Cost 2500bht !

No. No Charlatans in the Medical Profession.......*Believe that and you'll believe anything!!!*

*How about this !
*
Three out of 10 elderly patients who died at a hospital were given inappropriate medication, an inquest jury has ruled. 

The panel of five women and three men spent four weeks at Portsmouth Coroner's Court looking at how the 10 died at the Gosport War Memorial Hospital in Hampshire.

They ruled that in the cases of Robert Wilson, Elsie Devine and Geoffrey Packman the medication was not appropriate for their condition and symptoms but had been given for therapeutic reasons.

They also ruled that medication had contributed to the death of Elsie Lavender and Arthur "Brian" Cunningham, but had been given for therapeutic reasons and was appropriate for their condition.

*Imagine the outcry if those deaths were caused by Alternative Practitioners!*


----------



## Guest

King Silk said:


> No Charlatans in the Medical profession S2 ?
> You have let a protected life obviously........
> 
> Go to one of the big Private Hospitals in Thailand and see if your not in the hands of money grabbing charlatans.
> 
> One wanted to cut my balls off. 25000bht for the op. Then a pill a day (for life) costing 250bht each and every three months a jab costing 30000bht. Another top Urologist in a different Hospital said "rubbish"! The few pills he prescribed did the trick. Cost 2500bht !
> 
> No. No Charlatans in the Medical Profession.......*Believe that and you'll believe anything!!!*


S2 hasn't posted yet, but if he was thinking about it, maybe he would have written that! 

But if you meant me, there are plenty of crooks in mainstream medicine, no doubt about that! Especially in the private sector.


----------



## King Silk

Apologies KL of course it was you. Old age ya know........


----------



## KhwaamLap

King Silk said:


> Apologies KL of course it was you. Old age ya know........


Getting there King, it was Froggy


----------



## Guest

KhwaamLap said:


> Getting there King, it was Froggy


I think maybe HRH overdosed on his Lao Kao medicine tonight (Thai Time)


----------



## King Silk

That Thai Whisky is swong suff.....Hic!


----------



## mikecwm

Try this link and download this DVD- all the answers you need here to cancer. It's all about diet.
http://www.grapeflix.com/G8/frmCategoryDisplay.aspx?CategoryID=2762&RefTheater=448


----------



## ROKZY

mikecwm said:


> Try this link and download this DVD- all the answers you need here to cancer. It's all about diet.
> http://www.grapeflix.com/G8/frmCategoryDisplay.aspx?CategoryID=2762&RefTheater=448



All about diet? How 'bout those body care/beauty products that contain elements in the like of Propelyne Glycol and other fine concoctions, are they just peechy? I'm glad aluminum powder is outta some anti-perspirants- just think a fresh shaved area and poring that right in... ohhh feel the sting.......


----------



## mikecwm

Watch the video then comment. Don't have a closed mind.


----------



## King Silk

ROKZY said:


> All about diet? How 'bout those body care/beauty products that contain elements in the like of Propelyne Glycol and other fine concoctions, are they just peechy? I'm glad aluminum powder is outta some anti-perspirants- just think a fresh shaved area and poring that right in... ohhh feel the sting.......


Aluminium now there's a thing. Most cooking pots are made of it in LOS.
Scientists say it is one of the major causes of Altziemers (or is it Parkinsons?)
anyway it's bad for you.......


----------



## ROKZY

King Silk said:


> Aluminium now there's a thing. Most cooking pots are made of it in LOS.
> Scientists say it is one of the major causes of Altziemers (or is it Parkinsons?)
> anyway it's bad for you.......


... something about aluminium accumulation in the brains of people who suffer from altzheimers. Strange that we know these things yet aluminum is also in many vaccines given to children and adults. It's so barbaric.


----------



## ROKZY

mikecwm said:


> Try this link and download this DVD- all the answers you need here to cancer. It's all about diet.
> http://www.grapeflix.com/G8/frmCategoryDisplay.aspx?CategoryID=2762&RefTheater=448


I agree that it is mostly diet, but I would not say all. Is there info about eating a raw-foods diet to cure illness and cancer? I know a Doctor who it worked for. I would love to try it myself, but i like chocolate too much


----------



## mikecwm

ROKZY said:


> I agree that it is mostly diet, but I would not say all. Is there info about eating a raw-foods diet to cure illness and cancer? I know a Doctor who it worked for. I would love to try it myself, but i like chocolate too much


Here is a link to the DVD - "Healing Cancer from the Inside Out":-
Amazon.com: Healing Cancer From Inside Out: Mike Anderson: Movies & TV

Then click on "Reviews". (The link direct to the Reviews page will not work).

I have nothing to do with distributing this DVD - just a desire that anyone who wants a healthy long life see the information in it.

Re - it not being all about diet. The DVD shows studies of Asian people who smoke a great deal, not getting lung cancer - until they also start on a Western diet - then the Lung, and other cancers begins.

Well worth the small cost of buying this to help avoid the avoidable. See my other posting for a cheaper way of viewing the DVD.


----------

